# *waves bye-bye* See you Monday!



## EricNoah (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm outta here for the rest of the week.  Have fun, all!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2002)

We'll hold the gates against the forces of chaos until your return, o Grand Poobah, or else we'll die trying.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2002)

Quick, everyone! Sneak into Eric's living room and hide! We'll all jump out and surprise him when he comes home Sunday.

Who brought the toilet paper?


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2002)

I thought you said to bring _today's_ paper... 

_(...looks like they're fighting, again, over there... ...and my  Cubs lost... ...there's a sale on motor oil... ...white's the new black...)_


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Who brought the toilet paper? *



I have it. BTW, is it a problem that it's already used...?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 15, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I have it. BTW, is it a problem that it's already used...?  *




Eww, gross! 

Damn, it's a bit cramped behind this couch.  Why didn't anyone bring a _portable hole_?


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 15, 2002)

*Eric approaches the front door*

Ah, it's great to be home.

*digs around for his keys*

*drops them on the ground*

Darn it!

*picks them up*

*unlocks the door*

*Steps into the house*


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 15, 2002)

*Ninjas leap out of the bushes with kusari-gama*

SUPPLIES!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 15, 2002)

SURPRISE!!!


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh my goodness!  A surprise party, for me?? 

*smiles*


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 18, 2002)

*shhhh*

la la la *wolf digs up Eric's garden ... cuz ... um .. well it's fun!*

uh oh ... are those lights headed up the drive way?


----------

